
Software defined storage vs. hardware defined storage - jtsymonds
https://blog.min.io/comparing-software-defined-storage-with-appliances/
======
stingraycharles
I mean, I understand where they are coming from — minio is an s3 object store
that integrates remarkably well into the whole containerized ecosystem, but
there’s definitely something to be said for “old” tech.

Just to give an example, having been bitten more than just a few times in the
past, I personally am hesitant to use minio and the likes because the
landscape changes so fast. I don’t really understand minio’s business model,
but do know they’re heavily VC funded and are likely not making a profit right
now. This begs the question whether it is a safe bet.

On the other hand, we could buy some storage appliance from a reputable brand
and have an s3 compatible API there. I know that when I’m buying Dell or
whatever the company isn’t going away any time soon, and if something’s wrong,
I can get a Dell engineer to our datacenter in a few hours of time.

Lastly, I don’t really _want_ to containerize my storage. I always consider
storage and other state something I want to keep out of kubernetes, and treat
it as an external service to kubernetes. There are quite a few things that can
go wrong when running these services inside kubernetes, and in my experience
things just stay a lot simpler if you just stick to VMs for this type of
stuff. YMMV.

------
myrandomcomment
So I read this list and at the end I was like well this is a bit bias to SW,
then I looked at the source. There are trade offs on both sides. There are
some advantages to the HW side, mostly consistent performance depending on the
workload and the clients view of the storage. It's still and interesting space
that is ripe for innovation despise all the current players. It's likely where
I will go with my next startup.

